# F*&$!ng kids!



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

We live in a cauldesac which is nice and quiet, apart from kids that like to play football out the front every now and again. I have caught them hitting my car with the ball before, and have asked the lad to go to the park nicely. After the 4-5 time, I am now not so polite. They have just hit my beloved again and I banged on the window that hard I nearly put it through! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

The worst thing is the parents let them play out the front and dont care about a grit filled leather ball bouncing off their cars...but I do!

They have a back garden, but obviously they don't want their plant pots breaking!! :lol:

anyways, this is my first rant on this section... feels kinda good! :roll:

Peace!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

go straight round there and tell the parents that if theirs kids so much as get dust on yr car by them brats kicking a ball about you will then hold themfully responsible for any costs incurred :evil:

no way should you sit there and allow them to boot a ball about at the cost of it potentially damaging yr TT :evil:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Do i know what your going through :evil: :lol:

There's a school at the end of my road, so lunchtimes and 3.30 sees little bastards kicking their balls down the road. The other day i was out washing the car and a group of about 8 'bastards' :wink: took great joy in seeing how far in the air they could kick this ball. They couldn't give a shit what they damaged :evil: :evil:

My last two cars were damaged by footballs.

1st one had a football hexagon etched on the windscreen right in front of my line of vision. It had scratched the glass :evil:

2nd car was hit at least twice from what i could see. Once on the roof and once on the bonnet. Both times leaving the tell tall mark. :evil:

I have radar ears now, i can hear a ball being bounced down the road a mile away :lol: :twisted:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i had the same thing few year ago wen i had a BMW, lived in a quiet road, well trafic wise it was quiet, but kid wise was like the M25 on a bank hol weeekend !!

anyway, cut long story short there was these 2 brothers, about 15 yr olds, used to piss me off on purpose, kick things about, fuck about near my car , playing footy by my car etc etc

one day i had enuf of it, i went down to hi parents house, the dad answered, i said to the old man, yr two boys so much as knowck air near my car again and i will knock you up and down this road until im bored !

never saw his boys my end of the road again 

some people dont realise how much our cars and property mean to us and i be fucked if im gonna let anyone damage my stuff out of ignorance or malice :evil:


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

i think im gonna go play footy with their heads in a bit. To say im vex'd is an understatement!

I blame the useless parents!

Ant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its only an old car, dont be so grumpy.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

ahh, so there your kids then! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I had a couple of 13-15 year old kids banging on my tailgate with their hands for the fun of it a few weeks ago whilst my car was stationary at a parade of shops and while I was sitting in my TT :x :x :x :x :x :x .


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

anTTony said:


> anyways, this is my first rant on this section... feels kinda good! :roll:


Getting a life may also make you feel good.

:roll:

Were you never a kid....?

Go out and play football with them, or go out and kick the shit out of them - the choice is yours.

Alternatively you could moan on the internet about it. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Dotti ..thats really bad!! 

Colinthe ....I was a kid once, but one that respected other peoples property. only moaning on the internet as this is the flame section and it was to do with my TT.

Sorry for not wanting my TT destroyed :?

I take it you dont mind your TT being used as goalposts then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hope you get to sort the kids out with their ball Anthony


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

anTTony said:


> I take it you dont mind your TT being used as goalposts then?


Not really, My neighbours kids ball has bounced off mine a few times.

It happens, so what....? They're not *trying* to damage it.

Although I did tell my boy not to do jumps off the bonnet with his Tamiya Hornet, I thought that was excessive.

I told him to use the back of the pick-up truck instead - as you get a longer run.

8)


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

i understand about them not trying to damage it, im angry because ive asked them politely many times before. They are old enough to go to the local park!

Might have to take colins advise and trade it in for a pick up!

Ant


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

anTTony said:


> We live in a cauldesac which is nice and quiet, apart from kids that like to play football out the front every now and again. I have caught them hitting my car with the ball before, and have asked the lad to go to the park nicely. After the 4-5 time, I am now not so polite. They have just hit my beloved again and I banged on the window that hard I nearly put it through! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> The worst thing is the parents let them play out the front and dont care about a grit filled leather ball bouncing off their cars...but I do!
> 
> ...


How I know what you are going through!..... I used to think quiet Cul-de-sac would be a superb place to live.

we left a lovely house on the end of a cul-de-sac because of exactly the same shite.... trouble is most of the Jerry Springer parents dont care about your property so long as the kids are out of their hair.

Rather than teach them any morals or ethics, they will fight you for caring more about your property than them so you are onto a loser.

Move house to a road with a good driveway, high walls and some fast traffic outside and invite the cul-de-sac kids to go play ball in front.

We gave up defending our right to privacy and trespassing kids getting their ball.... left it behind and am in far more debt from my mortgage but far more happy living away from feckers like that. :?


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

You must live in the same cul de sac as me 

We have exactly the same problem, they use the bottom of our drive as the goal posts and practice taking penalty kicks up towards the cars, taking the f***ing pi$$ :twisted:

I've also noted that whereas I am really careful exiting and entering the cul de sac (as I know the kids might be out playing) the mother of three of the kids reverses out like she's Lewis Hamilton, no regard for other road users or the kids, then again maybe she's aiming at her own kids :lol: :lol:

Yes, I was a kid once, but I had to play in my own back yard, not be a nuisance to the neighbours and was taught to respect other peoples property.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

karenb said:


> Yes, I was a kid once, but I had to play in my own back yard, not be a nuisance to the neighbours and was taught to respect other peoples property.


Here, here...... at least some common sense is left in this crazy world!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> anTTony said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you dont mind your TT being used as goalposts then?
> ...


I'd say that it's this sort of Liberal attitude that has caused most of the problems with the lack of respect from youngsters today.

A few years ago a neighbours brat was throwing stones at my Â£400 Polo so I tore a strip off him. He got his Dad who came over so I tore a strip off him.

It does not matter if its a car, a plant or your lawn you have to let your neighbours and their kids know the ground rules.

10 years ago when I moved into my Cul De Sac I did this and I have had very little trouble. If something happens the culprit knows about it. :evil:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

it is a rant room so rant away and ignore our liberal contributor, we were all kids but taught to respect others property.
tooooooo many kids now get away with all sorts and when it gets out of hand they shrug their shoulder or say sorry if you are lucky and tell you to f!!! off if your not.
I work with some of these toe rags at times and they need to know right from wrong and at times when you see their parents you understand they have no chance. and some of the worst are middle class liberal parents

line them up and shoot them or stick em in the worlds biggest cul-sac and they can p!ss each other off.


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> 10 years ago when I moved into my Cul De Sac I did this and I have had very little trouble. If something happens the culprit knows about it. :evil:


Do you never wonder why yours is the only house that gets egged...?


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > 10 years ago when I moved into my Cul De Sac I did this and I have had very little trouble. If something happens the culprit knows about it. :evil:
> ...


Ha Ha had the last laugh cause I hosed them down whilst cleaning it


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > 10 years ago when I moved into my Cul De Sac I did this and I have had very little trouble. If something happens the culprit knows about it. :evil:
> ...


No I don't wonder as it it has only happened once and that was because I ruined the 18 year kid next door's party when I scared the crap out of him in front of his mates as his music was far too loud at 2am. Strange thing is he hasn't had a party in the last 4 years :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

anTTony,

Living in a cul-de-sac seems a safe, quiet option but your drive coming out onto a main road or even better - a motorway - will cure the football problem.

You should get some mates around to go kick the shit out of a football outside the kids house as that should work once bounced off their parent's car a few times :lol:

In all honesty, and a more fun option, is a wide opening bedroom window and a flame thrower. FRY the little F#@KERS! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Scotty.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

flame thrower it is! *now where did i put the yellow pages?!


----------



## TEB1 (Jan 21, 2008)

Colinthecop said:


> anTTony said:
> 
> 
> > I take it you dont mind your TT being used as goalposts then?
> ...


So you dont give a blind bugger then dont you think that the world has lost respect. yes kids are kids but why should people put up with this shite oh of course to many damn do gooders telling us to thats what


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks TEB1! I was thinking that I was being unreasonable for a mo! Glad to see that there are some sensible people left...a dying breed! :lol:

All the best,

Ant


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

anTTony said:


> Thanks TEB1! I was thinking that I was being unreasonable for a mo! Glad to see that there are some sensible people left...a dying breed! :lol:
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Ant


Kill one and remove head. Place on spike near you car (downwind so you dont get any unsightly drips on TT) with the football below severed head, kebab style. That should deter others from kicking a ball near your car.
:wink:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

anTTony said:


> Thanks TEB1! I was thinking that I was being unreasonable for a mo! Glad to see that there are some other *Victor Meldrew* types left...a dying breed! :lol:


 :roll:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> Colinthecop said:
> 
> 
> > anTTony said:
> ...


Completely agree.

It is NOT acceptable to damage anyone elses property - bottom line.

When I was a kid we played footy in the street, but we did it miles from any cars and wouldn't dream of hitting one, or the consequences wouldn't bear thinking about.

I once found a hexagonol scuff mark on my totally mint golf, I was absolutely gutted because every time the sun shone you cpould see it plum in the middle of the bonnet!
Since this happened to me in our street I firmly, but always politely, tell kids to sodd off away from my car!
I too wouldn't be scared to have a word with the parents, except I fear that there are some parents these days who view the upbringing of their children as the responsibility of sony playstation!


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

mde-tt said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > Colinthecop said:
> ...


totally agree with you on that matey


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I disagree, but I don't think I'm going to bother quoting the entire previous post.

I can remember what is says. :roll:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

comin from someone who says " it happens, so wot ?"

i cant quite see the funny side of yr sarcasm, nor respect your views, peoples property no matter what value is important to them, and should not be under any circumstances damaged or blemished by inconsiderate and dis respectful behaviour

but as you see no wrong in it maybe we should come play footy outside yr place and break a few windows etc  :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> but as you see no wrong in it maybe we should come play footy outside yr place and break a few windows etc  :wink:


Great idea. We could all bring along a team of 5 inconsiderate sh*ts each and have a tournament.

At least we wouldn't get any complaints from *ColintheCop * :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool, let me know when and I'll sort the Oranges.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

i have this feeling that ColinTheCop is more like ColinTheC**T ?


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

> i have this feeling that ColinTheCop is more like ColinTheC**T ?


 :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> i have this feeling that ColinTheCop is more like ColinTheC**T ?


We've obviously met.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Colinthecop said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > i have this feeling that ColinTheCop is more like ColinTheC**T ?
> ...


doubt it, the only c**ts i meet are female, male c**ts normally get left chewing the pavement then forgotten


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> doubt it, the only c**ts i meet are female,


Really....? That's pleasant.

I bet you're a big hit with the ladies....


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Colinthecop said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > doubt it, the only c**ts i meet are female,
> ...


dont flirt with me boy, yr really not my type


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure with the help of some Rohypnol, anybody could be your type.

:?


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

Colinthecop said:


> I'm sure with the help of some Rohypnol, anybody could be your type.
> 
> :?


i bet you and yr family sit there with yr Rohypnol, havin a nice Hill Billy time :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

anTTony said:


> We live in a cauldesac which is nice and quiet, apart from kids that like to play football out the front every now and again. I have caught them hitting my car with the ball before, and have asked the lad to go to the park nicely. After the 4-5 time, I am now not so polite. They have just hit my beloved again and I banged on the window that hard I nearly put it through! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> The worst thing is the parents let them play out the front and dont care about a grit filled leather ball bouncing off their cars...but I do!
> 
> ...


I have had this problem. My solution after many rants?...... I bought a new house.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

doubt it, the only c**ts i meet are female, male c**ts normally get left chewing the pavement then forgotten [/quote]
Man after my own heart :!: :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

southjj said:


> doubt it, the only c**ts i meet are female, male c**ts normally get left chewing the pavement then forgotten


Man after my own heart :!: :lol:[/quote]

 :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Colinthecop said:


> I'm sure with the help of some Rohypnol, anybody could be your type.
> 
> :?


LOL. Good comeback :wink:


----------



## essexalan (Feb 7, 2008)

So what do you do? You tell the kids off - you get your car keyed, you give one a whack - you get you car keyed and a visit from Plod, you take photos of them comitting the offence and report them to Plod - you will get arrested as a paedophile, you go round their home and talk to their parents - you get a load of a abuse, a good chance of a bunch of heavies knocking on your door and your car smashed up. The kids know what the rules are and anything you do will escalate the problem. What you need is a sub 16 year old son, built like Mike Tyson who is very nifty with a baseball bat :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

essexalan said:


> So what do you do? You tell the kids off - you get your car keyed, you give one a whack - you get you car keyed and a visit from Plod, you take photos of them comitting the offence and report them to Plod - you will get arrested as a paedophile, you go round their home and talk to their parents - you get a load of a abuse, a good chance of a bunch of heavies knocking on your door and your car smashed up. The kids know what the rules are and anything you do will escalate the problem. What you need is a sub 16 year old son, built like Mike Tyson who is very nifty with a baseball bat :lol:


After careful consideration, I'm going with this!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

essexalan said:


> So what do you do? You tell the kids off - you get your car keyed, you give one a whack - you get you car keyed and a visit from Plod, you take photos of them comitting the offence and report them to Plod - you will get arrested as a paedophile, you go round their home and talk to their parents - you get a load of a abuse, a good chance of a bunch of heavies knocking on your door and your car smashed up. The kids know what the rules are and anything you do will escalate the problem. What you need is a sub 16 year old son, built like Mike Tyson who is very nifty with a baseball bat :lol:


Cant disagree with a single word [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

qooqiiu said:


> essexalan said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you do? You tell the kids off - you get your car keyed, you give one a whack - you get you car keyed and a visit from Plod, you take photos of them comitting the offence and report them to Plod - you will get arrested as a paedophile, you go round their home and talk to their parents - you get a load of a abuse, a good chance of a bunch of heavies knocking on your door and your car smashed up. The kids know what the rules are and anything you do will escalate the problem. What you need is a sub 16 year old son, built like Mike Tyson who is very nifty with a baseball bat :lol:
> ...


yep!
wise words


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

mde-tt said:


> qooqiiu said:
> 
> 
> > essexalan said:
> ...


understand every word you said mate,,,,, but...... is that not why it all happens in the first place ?? cos people are too scared too stick up for whats right etc ? so people take advantage of that exact point your makin ?


----------



## essexalan (Feb 7, 2008)

luciferlee said:


> mde-tt said:
> 
> 
> > qooqiiu said:
> ...


Yeah I hear that Matey, but the little bastards know the rules and know they are untouchable, not too slow in letting you know either. Of course you can wait until they are 16 and then beat the crap out of them, sort of semi-legal 8) But what happens next? Want to come home to a smashed up car? Smashed up home even? It happens. You can't beat them all, OK so you can deal with a couple of them maybe half a dozen, how about a round dozen?
I know a girl who owned a TT same as mine, loved it to bits. She upset some kids where she lived, not a rough area either, it was either keep getting the car repaired, buy something nondescript or move. She did the latter of the three. Plod did not want to know as all the kids were under age, hard to identify and it is much easier to nick you for some motoring offence. Yes people are too scared to stick up for what's right.


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

essexalan said:


> luciferlee said:
> 
> 
> > mde-tt said:
> ...


yeah its very awkward these days hey, i do take the approach that if you wanna play big boy games then yr gonna have to pay big boy consequences, ie im of the opinion i dont care how young or how old they are, they will get treated exactly how they are acting, i know that poses potential problems as you have pointed out but maybe me bein hot headed etc just thinks teaching a lesson rather than keepin quiet :?

saying that tho, i do always tell my other half to keep quiet becuse of consequnces, bit of a hypocrit arent i :roll:

my trouble is i was brought up around people who dont take any crap, i supposed ive taken on the same characteristics :?

but i do totally see your point and agree your points

such a shame that this thread is something that needs talkin about tho hey, bein worried about lookin after ourselves and our property in case littel chavs decided to play up :evil:

its a gambel at the end of the day, some may choose to take that gamble, some wont, im one of the ones that is prepared to take on that scenario, to be honest i hate the youth of today

I never let my girlfriend pop down the shops at night or anything, she feels so intimmedated with all the mobs of teens that hang about :evil:
its so wrong,

im gonna stop now, im getting wound up


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is you g key not working :roll:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:? my "g" key ??? is my checked my spelling but cant see any "g"'s missed out :?

or has that gone over my head


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

luciferlee said:


> :? my "g" key ??? is my checked my spelling but cant see any "g"'s missed out :?
> 
> or has that gone over my head


 bein

Being..... Lee youre missing the "g" i think he means :lol: :roll: 

Tom.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

my speak and spell is not working :wink:


----------



## essexalan (Feb 7, 2008)

Lee you just got too grumpy Mate :wink:

Suggest anybody with problems like this makes contact with their local community copper. He is there to deal with just this sort of anti-social behaviour and will "probably" pay a visit to the parents of the scroats involved.

My way of dealing with it was to slide some trainers and and amble out of the front door in apparent good humour. The scroats all all turn to confront you and expect a bit of verbal then they see that Maxie has strolled out the front door behind me. Now Maxie is 90lbs+ of GSD and a big old boy and eyeing up each of the yobs in turn he can be pretty intimidating. "Does he bite Mister?" , note the "Mister" :lol: My response was "Well he doesn't bite me but I haven't fed him yet" Scroats all had it away on their toes! Now Maxie is as soft as an Andrex puppy but they didn't know that, only had to repeat once more... no more kids in my front garden. Not to be tried with your pet poodle or cat :wink: . Using Rotties or Pit Bulls would probably end up in a massacre so also not recommended :lol:


----------



## luciferlee (Aug 3, 2005)

:wink:

once we got fences sorted out im goin to buy a nice little rottie actually, and once he grows he can then take over my role :lol:

i do get tempered on topics like these, i must admit, i dont have very much patience for the lack of respect so many people have thses days, shame isnt it that this oges on, even more of a shme that the consequences are what they are 

"touch wood" so far ive done alright with my "encounters" i suppose it comes down to the way you come across as to wehter your efforts are understood, its when they arnt that there are "comebacks"

litte rascals hey :evil: mind you, its the parents at the end of the day, they are normally worse than the kids :?

altho i do it myslef, vigilante style actions do carry potential risks, but each to their own in the way we deal with matters, as long as we can live with ourselves and our choices then happy days

a dog is always a good thing tho, like you say, it does deter alot from your front door :wink:


----------

